# good shampoo/conditioner for puppy



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

hi guys!! can you recommend some good shampoo/conditioner and refreshing spray for puppies? I noticed that Yeager's been scratching himself a lot, I already got him some Frontline plus, but it might also be because his skin is too dry? right now I only shampoo him with Perfect Coat Antibacterial Deodorizing Shampoo. I know, it's kind of random :blink: Are there any good ones at Petsmart:blush:? 

thanks!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw no one answered 
but I guess I asked too soon! I searched up a couple of old threads, I think I'm going to give EarthBath Puppy a try and also SPA Lavish Facial Scrub


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i use the spa lavish facial scrub on my pups faces ,
also use spa lavish spray if needed .
shampoo pups with johnsons baby shampoo ,use a spray leave in conditioner
i.e ..boots coconut and Almond is great .


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

I use Spa Lavish shampoo and conditioner and also Spa lavish facial scrub in between. He always smells so good and feels so soft.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I like a few shampoos. I absolutely love the Mango Tango earthbath shampoo---that is my favourite. I aslo like the Woof shampoos and the TropicClean is very popular.

Earth bath products smell great and my dog is so soft and clean after using those products.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Earthbath shampoo, and Spa Lavish on the face.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Its spring here in Fl, and everybody is itching. The 4 fur kids, 6 humans. We think it is from the oak trees here. I actually have visable bites on me. Not flea bites, these are different looking. May not be your shampoo, but it does sound a little harsh. I use a white doggie shampoo from an upscale dog shop, and a conditioner diluted from my groomer.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks for the recommendations 



spookiesmom said:


> Its spring here in Fl, and everybody is itching. The 4 fur kids, 6 humans. We think it is from the oak trees here. I actually have visable bites on me. Not flea bites, these are different looking. May not be your shampoo, but it does sound a little harsh. I use a white doggie shampoo from an upscale dog shop, and a conditioner diluted from my groomer.


yea hmm at first I thought it's just flea bites too, I put some Frontline Plus on him Sunday night but he's still scratching now


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

I use All system whitening brightening shampoo on tobi or sometimes johson baby ...hmm... for itchiness you might wanna try dead sea mud spa on your fur kid ? I heard lavender oil helps too. But dead sea mud works on my friend shih tsu as her dog has skin problems always scratching...now it gets better :chili: hope it helps .Else another alternative is bring to soak sea water for a while


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

sgcitymall said:


> I use All system whitening brightening shampoo on tobi or sometimes johson baby ...hmm... for itchiness you might wanna try dead sea mud spa on your fur kid ? I heard lavender oil helps too. But dead sea mud works on my friend shih tsu as her dog has skin problems always scratching...now it gets better :chili: hope it helps .Else another alternative is bring to soak sea water for a while


Thanks for the response! I'm considering using johnson baby tearless shampoo on his face, and dead sea mud?? I didn't know you could use that on dogs too woah :blink:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been using earthbath puppy the last few times on Delilah. Also, I sometimes use my Paul Mitchell Awupahi and I always use The conditioner.


----------



## sgcitymall (May 9, 2010)

yeagerbum said:


> Thanks for the response! I'm considering using johnson baby tearless shampoo on his face, and dead sea mud?? I didn't know you could use that on dogs too woah :blink:


 
yes in Singapore most grooming centers provides spa services nowadays for dogs like herbal bath,milk bath and dead sea mud bath :thumbsup: and i have done my research on the net too it really helps ...sometimes dog get itchy maybe because of the shampoo u use too strong for them or food allergies ^^ or sometimes might be due to other factors like habbit of scratching,bugs attack etcc...:thumbsup: hope it helps cheers


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Sarah-I just saw this...I use the following: Spa Lavish Facial Scrub for the face.
I did try the Spa Lavish shampoo but found it very drying, so personally I don't like or even use (anymore) their regular shampoo. 

For shampoo, I use Plush Puppy (The Natural Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose) and Coat Handler (the Clarifying Shampoo). Sometimes I use a little Suave coconut shampoo (it smells pretty good, costs $1 in the US and isn't drying)..but I mix it in with the Plush Puppy shampoo- all of which I dilute about 10-1.

For Conditioners I use the Coat Handler conditioner and also the Plush Puppy (Natural Silk Protein Conditioner). All of these work well for us, and haven't been drying to the coat. I dilute the conditioners as well. 

I started using the Coat Handler and Plush Puppy only because I could actually buy them here, as my options are very limited..but I'm pleased with both.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I have been using earthbath puppy the last few times on Delilah. Also, I sometimes use my Paul Mitchell Awupahi and I always use The conditioner.


I used earthbath oatmeal on yeager for the first time last week, although he still scratches :mellow:, the shampoo made his hair look shinier and less staticky than before, and I love the smell!! It's not fruity, but makes me feel all soft and warm :wub: I also got earthbath's deodorizing spray/conditioner in lavender scent, it does the job 



sgcitymall said:


> yes in Singapore most grooming centers provides spa services nowadays for dogs like herbal bath,milk bath and dead sea mud bath :thumbsup: and i have done my research on the net too it really helps ...sometimes dog get itchy maybe because of the shampoo u use too strong for them or food allergies ^^ or sometimes might be due to other factors like habbit of scratching,bugs attack etcc...:thumbsup: hope it helps cheers


Thanks! I really don't know what else I can do for his scratching anymore ._. I think I'll just wait a bit and observe. Boy, the dogs in Singapore really have it good!! such luxurious lifestyle :w00t: 



iheartbisou said:


> Hi Sarah-I just saw this...I use the following: Spa Lavish Facial Scrub for the face.
> I did try the Spa Lavish shampoo but found it very drying, so personally I don't like or even use (anymore) their regular shampoo.
> 
> For shampoo, I use Plush Puppy (The Natural Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose) and Coat Handler (the Clarifying Shampoo). Sometimes I use a little Suave coconut shampoo (it smells pretty good, costs $1 in the US and isn't drying)..but I mix it in with the Plush Puppy shampoo- all of which I dilute about 10-1.
> ...


thanks for the detailed recommendations! I'll eventually try more products, but right now all the great products I read about on the forum made me @[email protected] I also started diluting the shampoo, and I really like the results  I didn't end up getting the Facial Scrub, couldn't find any in stores and didn't feel like paying for the $5 shipping(that's half the price of the product!!). Maybe I'll find it someday


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How do you wash the face without getting the whole dog wet?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

yeagerbum said:


> I didn't end up getting the Facial Scrub, couldn't find any in stores and didn't feel like paying for the $5 shipping(that's half the price of the product!!). Maybe I'll find it someday


Are you in San Francisco proper? If so, there's a pet supply store on Post Street, near Union Sq that may have it and also one on Hyde and California St. in Russian Hill. They both carry a lot of things like the Spa lavish..I'm not sure if they have it now..but you can try.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Deborah said:


> How do you wash the face without getting the whole dog wet?


I use a bowl of warm water and a soft cloth (a muslin cloth) to clean her face..and then once it's wet from the cloth I put a dab of the spa lavish and massage with my finger into the hair. I rinse the same way, with water and the cloth until it's all removed.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Are you in San Francisco proper? If so, there's a pet supply store on Post Street, near Union Sq that may have it and also one on Hyde and California St. in Russian Hill. They both carry a lot of things like the Spa lavish..I'm not sure if they have it now..but you can try.


right!! how could I forget about the city!! I don't live in SF, so I mainly looked around the stores in my area, this is great  thanks for reminding me! Yeager and I will have some exploring to do


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

This is the website (below) to the one on Post street. The owner is incredibly sweet!! you could probably call her/email her and ask. I stocked up on a lot of things for bisou when I was in town last.

Cheeko B


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> This is the website (below) to the one on Post street. The owner is incredibly sweet!! you could probably call her/email her and ask. I stocked up on a lot of things for bisou when I was in town last.
> 
> Cheeko B


I certainly will! Thanks! :chili::chili:


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks for the detailed recommendations! I'll eventually try more products, but right now all the great products I read about on the forum made me @[email protected] I also started diluting the shampoo, and I really like the results  I didn't end up getting the Facial Scrub, couldn't find any in stores and didn't feel like paying for the $5 shipping(that's half the price of the product!!). Maybe I'll find it someday [/QUOTE]

I was interested in the Spa Lavish Facial scrub too as everyone on here raves about it and my pup is a little messy marvin - but like you, I can't find it anywhere...I live in NYC. I gave in the other day and bought it online - still waiting for it - but yes, the shipping expense is annoying and I don't think I'll want to do that on a regular basis. Still searching for it - 

On another note, why do people dilute the shampoo and the conditioner? I've seen that on more than one thread and was wondering :huh: - I suppose it's less harsh on the skin and coat? And how much do you dilute?

Oh, don't mean to alarm you but I was just this morn. reading up on the thread about rosemary poisoning and seizures - i think there was something in there about lavender as well (if I remember correctly, if not please accept my apologies) - I wish I would learn how to go back and link the posts to my post here but am not that advanced yet :blush: - anyway, it may be worth reading - I love lavender but some doggies may be sensitive to it is what I think I remember reading.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> On another note, why do people dilute the shampoo and the conditioner? I've seen that on more than one thread and was wondering :huh: - I suppose it's less harsh on the skin and coat? And how much do you dilute?
> 
> Oh, don't mean to alarm you but I was just this morn. reading up on the thread about rosemary poisoning and seizures - i think there was something in there about lavender as well (if I remember correctly, if not please accept my apologies) - I wish I would learn how to go back and link the posts to my post here but am not that advanced yet :blush: - anyway, it may be worth reading - I love lavender but some doggies may be sensitive to it is what I think I remember reading.


Dilution was recommended on the label of the shampoo that I use right now (Earthbath), for Earthbath I think it can be diluted to 10 part water to 1 part shampoo, and the ratio is different depending on the shampoo. It also depends on personal preference. I just know diluting makes it less harsh on the skin/coat, and will leave the rest to someone who's more knowledgeable in this area  

I also read the rosemary and seizure post, so far Yeager's fine so I think it depends on the dog, thanks for the heads up though! To link the posts, you just click on the little earth symbol right above the post that says "insert link" and then copy+paste the URL of the original thread in there. I haven't tried it yet, but I hope it works!


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

yeagerbum said:


> Dilution was recommended on the label of the shampoo that I use right now (Earthbath), for Earthbath I think it can be diluted to 10 part water to 1 part shampoo, and the ratio is different depending on the shampoo. It also depends on personal preference. I just know diluting makes it less harsh on the skin/coat, and will leave the rest to someone who's more knowledgeable in this area
> 
> I also read the rosemary and seizure post, so far Yeager's fine so I think it depends on the dog, thanks for the heads up though! To link the posts, you just click on the little earth symbol right above the post that says "insert link" and then copy+paste the URL of the original thread in there. I haven't tried it yet, but I hope it works!



Thanks for the directions on posting links. I'll have to try it out. - sorry i'm posting so late - sometimes I forget to check.

thanks again!


----------

